# 95 Pathfinder



## CROMO (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello I'm new to this forum. I recently purchased a pathfinder I'm trying to customized it as I installed hydraulics on it now my question is can I do a 08 front bumper swap on mine?? I seen a YouTube video of a older model Nissan pickup with a 08 frontier bumper swap and I want to know can I do that with mine


IPHONE


----------

